# TV/Movie characters V.S. Ank (i.e. me)



## Ank57 (Feb 22, 2020)

Basically Ank VS the Forces of Entertainment
They wouldn't stand a chance:

Mario (he's featured in enough TV shows to be counted here)
Ruff Ruffman
Donald Duck
Davros
The Ice Age baby
Will E. Coyote
All of the characters from the Twillight films
Draw:

Luigi
All of the characters from JoJo's Bizarre Adventures
Bugs Bunny
Freddy Kreguer
Ed, Edd, and Eddy (in a team)
They would fold me like a deckchair

Rolf
The Seventh Doctor (played by Sylvester McCoy)
Moe the Bartender
Joe Swanson
Candyman


----------



## Ank57 (Feb 22, 2020)

I put the Ice Age baby in the draw category because he's 6' 10" tall from what I understand


----------



## Ank57 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ank57 said:


> I put the Ice Age baby in the draw category because he's 6' 10" tall from what I understand


I retract my statement
I would easily make the Ice Age baby into hamburger meat


----------

